# Sage DB Cleaning Cycle Problem



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

When selecting the Clean Me! option from the menu, the machine normally lights up the Manual button which I can press to commence the cleaning cycle. The Manual button isn't lighting up.... If I press Manual anyway, the display quickly changes to "busy" but doesn't do anything...

Any suggestions?


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Answering my own question here...

The machine seems to have to come up to temperature before the cleaning cycle becomes available!


----------

